

Wife's Time Trial Bike - narag
http://imgur.com/a/YOAR8
Seen in reddit. Nice work!
======
narag
Seen in reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/comments/27dv60/i_made_a_bicycle...](http://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/comments/27dv60/i_made_a_bicycle_for_my_wife/)

Comments there from the builder.

Nice work!

